
Best way to punish Plagiarisers? DDoS Things to consider for web security - praveenscience
https://blog.praveen.science/best-way-to-punish-plagiarisers-ddos-attack-them/
======
microwavecamera
Does something borderline illegal, brags about it on the internet. What could
go wrong?

